# LibNodave Protokoller...



## Jochen Kühner (28 Juli 2009)

Neue Version Online.

Nochmals div. Bugs behoben.

Features:
- Windows Dienst
- Protokollierung aus verschiedenen SPSen gelichzeitig
- Protokollierung in verschiedene Datenbanken gleichzeitig
- mehrere Überwachte DB's
- Datenbanken: SQLLite, MySQL, Postgres. + ODBC Support (ungetestet)
- Datenbanken und Tabellen werden automatisch erzeugt!
- Datentypen: Int, Dint, String, Stringchar, Word, Dword, Byte, Bool, datettime

Download:
http://jfk-solutions.de/


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 August 2009)

*LibNoDave Protokoller...*

Wieder mal ne neue Version!

Achtung Config File format hat sich geändert!

Nun gibt es einen Settings Knopf im Protokoller, mit dem das Config File Angepasst werden kann! So kann der Protokoller auch ohne Visual Studio, und ohne das man das Config File von Hand ändern muss verwendet werden.

Wie immer: frei für private Nutzung, jegliche Änderung muss wieder Online zur Verfügung gestellt werden!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Oktober 2009)

*So...*

Neue Version...

par fixes...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Oktober 2009)

*Neu...*

Wieder mal ne neue Version.
  - Datenbankverbindungsabbruch nach start des Service --> nun wird die verbindung neu aufgebaut!
  - Falsch formatiertes datum von der SPS --> aktuelles datum wird dann verwendet!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2009)

*TCP/IP Client/Server*

Nächste Version enthält noch TCP/IP Client/Server als Verbindungsmodus udn einen dazu angepassten FC auf der SPS.

Dadurch kann das programm mit jeder TCP/IP fähigen SPS verwendet werden.

Kommt am Montag...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Oktober 2009)

*Neue Version...*

neue Version Online:

  - Unterstützt nun auch eine TCP Verbindung von der SPS (wenn die Geschwindigkeit über LibNoDave nicht ausreichend ist!)
  - neuer FC im Unterverzeichnis Addons im Step7 Projekt der auch die TCP Verbindung unterstützt.
  - Hier und Da noch was geändert!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (5 Februar 2010)

*Multi-Nachrichten...*

Wieder ein paar neuigkeiten:
- Unterstützt nun in der TCP Verbindung das senden von mehreren Datensätzen auf einmal, d.h. Falls zuviele Nachrichten pro Sekunde kommen würden kann man diese nun in weniger große Nachrichten zusammenfassen!

(Dies ist noch nicht in den S7 Bausteinen enthalten, die sind in meinem Laptop auf der Arbeit, kommen am Montag (wenn Ichs nicht vergesse!))


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 März 2010)

*So...*

Sorry, meine Page war offline, falls jemand den Protokoller laden wollte!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (12 April 2010)

*Neue Version...*

Neue Version online.

Bug behoben bei mehreren Connections, wenn eine Verbindung dann abgebrochen ist, ist alles durcheinander geraten!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 April 2010)

*Nomal*

So, nochmal ein BugFix


----------



## essobie (10 August 2011)

*Problembeschreibung*

Hallo JFK,

ich habe mich die letzten zwei Tage an Ihrer Software versucht.

Versuch 1:
Verbindung mit einer S7-300
Auslesen einiger (weniger) Messwerte in eine CSV Datei

Der "Test as Service" knopf hat funktioniert. Daten wurden in die CSV geschrieben.

Die Configuration wurde in einer externen XML Datei gespeichert.
Beim Laden der Configuration stürzt das JFK-ProtokollerConfigurationTool leider ab.

Daraufhin habe ich eine neue Configuration, vollständig mit allen vorgesehenen Messwerten erstellt und als Ausgabeformat Excel eingestellt. Dabei wurde aus zwei DBs ausgelesen.

Auch hier lieferte der "Test as Service" Button kurzweilig sichtbar Messwerte, danach brach auch hier die Anwendung ab (Anwendung reagiert nicht mehr). Die Exceltabelle ist dabei leer geblieben.

Die Configuration welche ich auch hier zuvor gespeichert hatte, lässt sich ebenfalls nicht öffnen (Programm reagiert nicht mehr).

Mache ich irgendetwas falsch?

Win7 64Bit
Office 2010

Verbindung ISO over TCP/IP


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 August 2011)

essobie schrieb:


> Hallo JFK,
> 
> ich habe mich die letzten zwei Tage an Ihrer Software versucht.
> 
> ...



Bitte hängen Sie die Config mal hier ran...


----------



## superkato (8 August 2012)

gibts vielleicht eine kleine Doku von deinem Tool?
ich hab vor einen DB und zwei variablen auf einem notebook zu loggen via mpi (siemens pc adapter usb).

viele grüsse!
SK


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 August 2012)

superkato schrieb:


> gibts vielleicht eine kleine Doku von deinem Tool?
> ich hab vor einen DB und zwei variablen auf einem notebook zu loggen via mpi (siemens pc adapter usb).
> 
> viele grüsse!
> SK



Dieser Thread hier war über eine alte Version meinen Protokollers... Hoffe du kannst mit der Anleitung die dir "Jochen" (nicht Ich) in dem anderen Thread gepostet hat was anfangen...


----------



## point_system (12 April 2015)

Hallo Jochen,

hast du Libnodave Protokoller entwickelt? Ich will deinen Namen in meiner Arbeit schreiben.

Viele Grüße
Point


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2015)

Ja, die PLCToolbox wurde von Jochen Kühner auf der Basis von libnodave entwickelt


----------



## point_system (26 April 2015)

Hallo Jochen,

Ich habe ein paar Fragen, die du als Entwickler des Protokollers am besten beantworten kannst.

-kannst du bitte zusammenfassend die Schwachpunkte der libnodave Protokoller sowie seine Stärke nennen? 
-Was sind Die Kriterien zur Auswahl Lib.-Protokoller in Vergleich zu anderen Produkten?
-In wie weit wird dieses Produkt verwendet? 

Ich freue mich auf deine Antwort 

Gruß
Point


----------



## Hase (2 Mai 2015)

Hi Jochen,

gibt es den Download noch irgendwo zu finden?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Mai 2015)

geh auf meine github seite...
(ist in meiner signatur verlinkt)

die in dem thread besprochene version ist uralt!


----------



## Hase (2 Mai 2015)

Hi Jochen,

da hatt ich wieder was auf den Augen gar nicht im Repo gesehen


----------



## eloboy (24 Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es den s7 "Protokoll FC" Baustein auch als 
   "Trigger only one Tag" Version ?



G


----------

